# Windows detected a hard disk problem



## Reefer86 (Aug 2, 2010)

just got this error the yesterday and had it a few times now, i noticed a few weeks ago it takes a little longer for the system to pick up the drive but always has worked.

Im obviously thinking that an rma might be on the cards, but wondered if anyone has had this error before.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 2, 2010)

Run a HDD smart scan?

try crystalmark? or HDTune


----------



## crush3r (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been getting exactly the same problem for a month or two now, since I've been using 'sleep' instead of shutting down. Windows disk check comes back clean so I looked no further.


----------



## Reefer86 (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks guys will rin a couple of bench's and windows disc check and take it from there


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 2, 2010)

Did you click on the "show details" at the bottom of the error pop-up screen?
What did it display?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 2, 2010)

mine got that eroor and it was a bad sector I resized te disk (shrunk it a little bit) no more bad sectors


----------



## gonzominium (Aug 2, 2010)

enable S.M.A.R.T in your bios, run check disk, and back up just in case.


----------

